# A short film shot entirely on auto-focus // by offshore snow shapes



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

An Aussie Board Company that specialises in Pow Boards came out with this little edit from Japan!!!!!



OFFSHORE SNOW SHAPES / BUILT BY HAND... NOT MACHINES!


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

there is something about that video....is that a joint they smoking..idk


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Love this!


----------

